# Questions About Strela



## Phil00 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi guys, just recently signed up, on my way to a russian colletion, just started a few months ago. I have my eyes on a srela but i have quite a few questions first, wondering if ou guys can help?

1. Does J levenberg on the bay sell frankenwatches? How else can he supply this unlimited supply of limited edition strela? Ive heard a few bad things about him on forums but his ebay rating is 98% so maybe they are just unlucky

2. Why does no1 really like the white faced ones and if they do why is it always he one with the red on the face and the etched face? I prefer the other one as its more useful with luminol and the non etching makes it look cleaner at a distance. Any reasons other than it looks more like the originals? can any1 sway me?

3. How do you know if you will get one with white mini-faces, silver, or textured silver? I know thats not really a question you can answer its just something i worry about

4. What do the official strelas come with? is it a metal box and the synthetic nato padded strap shown on all the bay ones? If so then why do all aftermarket strelas not have these nato straps? Id like to know where to get one if of those if thats not actually the strap they come with.

Thanks so much guys, if i think of any more ill follow up!







. Im still pretty much undecided which white face to get, its killin me! give me some reasons to tip me over the fence lol


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres a very nice one for sale on the forum mate.....exactly what your looking for


----------



## Phil00 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea i know







thats why i wrote these questions hoping for some quick info before its sold. I wrote these because the one on this forum is perfect, but it doesnt have that nato strap, and it costs 155, when an ebay 1 is 100, so thats why i was wondering if ebay is frankenwatches or fakes. But im not sure of ebay will give me the silver dials which i like and the guy on this forum has. Is there any reasons should i pay more for the same thing do u think?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Buy the Seller is the usual refrain...

The fact that you're questioning means you're not entirely certain or comfortable with this particular seller - so that should be your answer.

However, its your money.

I bought a cheap Russian when I started which I believed to be an original, but now I know its not - but I still like it, and it was an 'affordable' (Mel-Speak) so I'm not bothered.

I had exactly the same dilemma a few months ago with a Strela Chrono. I chose buying a pre-loved one from this forum with a recognised provenance rather than a new one from JL (even though I preferred the dial design).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Strela's don't really fall into "affordables and everydays" (yet) as they tend to be a bit above the budget (well the Mel-speak budget anyway)









I class affordables as up to around $100.00 US or Â£50 to Â£60 UKpounds or the equivalent in any local currency. It's not a set definition, but it serves me well as a reference. Stick around and you'll find I'm the guy who can't resist a bargain, I'll buy a watch on the bay for one pence (or cent) if I can get one, just for the hell of it! But I really believe there's watches out there that were or are the "working man's watch", not really intended to be any more than an affordable watch for day to day use and not costing much more than say a quarter or less of an average mans weekly wages. These get tossed aside when they break, or put in a drawer when the owner moves on to a better watch. That's the stuff I like!









If you're going to buy a Strela, as stated, buy the seller first. You probably can't go too far wrong with a watch from the sales forum here, you'll get some kind of provenance usually, and the guys here are not here to rip you (or anyone) off!









HTH a bit


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mel said:


> Strela's don't really fall into "affordables and everydays" (yet) as they tend to be a bit above the budget (well the Mel-speak budget anyway)


Didn't write which wot I wrote well...

My "affordable" Russkie wasn't my Strela









It was this "Volna"










...which I've since learned is apparently a copy...

but I'm still not certain if its *not* Russian, or just *not* Volna, or *not* the age it was claimed (1957)...







???

Nevertheless, as it only cost me Â£13 plus a bit for p&p, I'm not too upset. A hundred quid is a different proposition altogether.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I beg to differ on the purchasing of items off J.Levenburgh

Just check out the other russian watch forum and see for yourselves... then make a decision

I wish not to pass comment as I have not had personal involvement with him other than seeing his auctions are for watches which although well put together and probably as good as the original, are limited editions made by him or made for him. They are in no way inferior to any official russian watch.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> I beg to differ on the purchasing of items off J.Levenburgh
> 
> Just check out the other russian watch forum and see for yourselves... then make a decision
> 
> I wish not to pass comment as I have not had personal involvement with him other than seeing his auctions are for watches which although well put together and probably as good as the original, are limited editions made by him or made for him. They are in no way inferior to any official russian watch.


I have had personal dealings with Juri having bought a Strela from him last year through his Â£bay site which I believe is where he does all his business - I bought mine after making an offer on his BIN price & the transaction was quite painless other than he advertises PayPal but then expects you to pay by International Bank Transfer - This was not convenient for me so I said PayPal or nowt & he accepted - Personally I would rather buy here than from him again but that depends on what you are after - There are other dealers out there who are just a google away ... Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ on the purchasing of items off J.Levenburgh
> ...


have to agree with paul....i bought one from him last year before i saw some of the negative stiff about him. my transaction was again pretty cool with no problems. however, i would prefer to buy from some-one else on the forum if i can.....i dont think there has been one dis-satisfied since ive been on the forum. honesty is the best way to buy a watch, and if a forum member says its 95% then i believe them. forum members even take photo's of any "dings" or scratches!

cant ask for more then that


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Strela's don't really fall into "affordables and everydays" (yet) as they tend to be a bit above the budget (well the Mel-speak budget anyway)
> ...


I've got one of those Volna's as well, and same scenario. I have to say mine looks pristine and too good to be true, but there's a couple of things. They're great value watches at the money, repro, re-dial, retro, franken whatever - but they also meet the original spec of the Volna Precision as far as I can see, accurate timekeeping and well within spec, makes a great dressy-ish beater and easy to read for those with failing eyes







like myself!

And they are deffo affordables


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mel said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Looking at that Volna, I think i'd have to agree with Mel. It doesen't look like a fake, but could be a franken - not necessarily a bad thing. What does the movement look like.

I recently got a couple from dave (Xantiagib) and love them. One was a parts watch, but I've managed to get it running again - just needs a strap.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> Looking at that Volna, I think i'd have to agree with Mel. It doesen't look like a fake, but could be a franken - not necessarily a bad thing. What does the movement look like.
> 
> I recently got a couple from dave (Xantiagib) and love them. One was a parts watch, but I've managed to get it running again - just needs a strap.


This is the seller's pic and as I've not taken the back off myself I can't actually promise that's what's inside









However as the dial pic was definitely of the watch I suspect it is...



















The main aim was to get something from '57, not necessarily Russian, not necessarily Volna - but at the price, I can't complain if it's actually non of those things.

I would be very interested in your opinion (and anybody else's) on it's heritage (if it has one!)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, here's mine - not good picture though, but that's one of my limitations -


















but you can see it's a "brassed" or "goldened" movement and is signed with the 22 KAHMEN for the jewels. There's also a "443" symbol which is Cyrillic. That makes it (AFAIK) actually UU3 which is something like Ts Ts Z and I have seen is supposedly the Tschistopol factory (where the Boctoks get made) but who really knows?









What *is* certain is, although yours has the circleB device (Vostok/Boctok), the base movement is very much the same if you ignore the steel colour and the jewel count.

I would think, yes, mine has ben re-dialled or the dial re-finished in some way, it's just _*way too good*_ to be anything else, and there is apparently a slight fault on the re-finished dials that is definitely there on mine, the middle letter of the "VOLNA" signature is smudged under a loupe, reasonable to the naked eye. The case is good to the front, scruffy to the back, so that's some kind of re-finish, and the movement has a couple or three screwdriver scratches on it. I think there well may be a good watchie making up these to sell to the "export via the bay" market, but I think he's doing a pretty good job of it. Will we ever know for sure ?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

@ Mel - your's definitely has the 22 jewel Volna movement which as you say was manufactured by Boctok using a design/tooling based around a Zenith chronometer movement of the day (Zenith 135).

@ langtoftlad - that's another Boctoc variant along their 'precision' line. I don't think that the dial is original, but those movements are reputed to be very accurate and were marketed under a different name - I can't remember it right now, but I'll check back later if I do!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> @ langtoftlad - that's another Boctoc variant along their 'precision' line. I don't think that the dial is original, but those movements are reputed to be very accurate and were marketed under a different name - I can't remember it right now, but I'll check back later if I do!


...as I'm totally hijacking the original thread









I've checked back to see what I recorded. The eBay seller said Vostok movement model 2809B having 18 jewels.

The sale was listed as "Vostok Wave Very Rare USSR 18J Wrist Watch 1957's"

I was motivated to take the back off and at least I got the movement as originally listed - whichever it is (obviously a more basic grade as only 18j not 22)

My pic:










Also the caseback - does that give any further clues?










Seller claimed the dial to be original but as discussed on another earlier thread, it appears to have a "spelling" or font error on the dial so presumably it isn't.

*The movement looked very clean & shiny so I'm wondering if it has any age at all.*

I can handle the truth







, it only cost me under Â£20 inc delivery from the Ukraine.

The seller is still about - he's selling this 360021768775 which bears a certain "family" resemblance... although the model is a 2809*A* !

His prices have gone up a bit though


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's a genuine Boctok precision movement, an 18j as found in the Almaz version. Do a search for 'Almaz' and you may find out more info, but I can tell you that it's kosher. The dial may have been refinished at some point, but I wouldn't worry about it too much if I were you!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> That's a genuine Boctok precision movement, an 18j as found in the Almaz version. Do a search for 'Almaz' and you may find out more info, but I can tell you that it's kosher. The dial may have been refinished at some point, but I wouldn't worry about it too much if I were you!


I'm guessing the seller has spotted that "Almaz" is rarer for us than even Volna and that'll be the next crop on the bay. Again though, he's doing a pretty good job of re-finishing the dials, and so maybe if we collect Russki watches , to quote the song,

"If that ain't love, it'll have to do, until the real thing comes along"

(from the Great American Songbook - Rod Stewart) and I'll maybe look out for one.







I suppose since I like to wear the watches I have, I'd prefer a sympathetically restored dial to a beat up old banger?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's one a quick ebay search threw up Almaz

The money's stupid for this one, but you can see the resemblance to Langtoftlad's watch.


----------



## cwaff (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi. My first ever post to this forum and I hope I can be a little help. I bought a Poljot Strela from Juri Levenberg two weeks ago. It arrived last week, in perfect condition, boxed with certificate. Somebody earlier in the thread questioned the authenticity of the watches he sells. The Strela I have purchased is legit - I can tell this by comparing it to Strela watch reviews and pictures. That's not to say he doesn't sell frankenwatches as well; have a look at some of the theads on WUS and you will certainly see comments that differ from mine. However, my experience has been positive and I got the watch at a very good price (I avoided all the Buy it Now offers that were on at the time and waited for an auction that didn't get any attention from anybody else. I was the only bidder. Amazing when Stelas seem to be in demand at the moment). I'll post pics when I get a chance. I purchased this version of the watch http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=27663.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

cwaff said:


> Hi. My first ever post to this forum and I hope I can be a little help. I bought a Poljot Strela from Juri Levenberg two weeks ago. It arrived last week, in perfect condition, boxed with certificate. Somebody earlier in the thread questioned the authenticity of the watches he sells. The Strela I have purchased is legit - I can tell this by comparing it to Strela watch reviews and pictures. That's not to say he doesn't sell frankenwatches as well; have a look at some of the theads on WUS and you will certainly see comments that differ from mine. However, my experience has been positive and I got the watch at a very good price (I avoided all the Buy it Now offers that were on at the time and waited for an auction that didn't get any attention from anybody else. I was the only bidder. Amazing when Stelas seem to be in demand at the moment). I'll post pics when I get a chance. I purchased this version of the watch http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=27663.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, welcome to the forum!

I purchased mine from the same source a couple of years ago. The first had to go back due to a fault, but it was replaced quickly and efficently, so I was happy enough. I also went down the auction route as opposed to the BIN - it's more fun that way!

Here's a quick snap...










...and a snap of one of my Volnas pictured with an image of the Zenith it was based on


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice and well travelled watch


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Very nice and well travelled watch


If only it could tell us what it got up to, eh?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know if this tells you anything new...



> Vast majority of the Poljot branded watches are of dubious origin, like the ones listed above, are made to a very poor standard. And even if external finish looks like it is made to a high level of quality internal clockworks are usually assembled from the poor quality movement parts provided by the illegal workshops and factories around the world.


From the Poljot site.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

As I've just replied to you by email... that statement seems like a load of toss IMO. There is little point in faking what is already a low cost brand so...?!

And judging by the lack of response your post got it's clear no one else has much to say on that statement!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I just went to the Poljot site (www.poljot.com) and I couldn't get any of it to work - which site was/is the above text from?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the value of the original has little to do with it's fakeability. I've seen many fake seiko 5's amongst others on the bay. The only proviso the fakers seem to have is will it sell?

Not sure what your getting at lewjamben, I assume the quote is refering to watches "above" from the page it's taken and not this thread?

Are poljot in fact saying that most poljot marked watches on the market are fakes? It could be just a ploy to get custom.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've just realised that I might have contravened forum regs by popping that link there - mods, if I have, please feel free to edit the post...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> I just went to the Poljot site (www.poljot.com) and I couldn't get any of it to work - which site was/is the above text from?


Yes, the .com site under Warranty.



Jonmurgie said:


> As I've just replied to you by email... that statement seems like a load of toss IMO. There is little point in faking what is already a low cost brand so...?!
> 
> And judging by the lack of response your post got it's clear no one else has much to say on that statement!


Sorry if I'm mistaken, but was that post aimed towards me? If so, I thought that this thread started out on the subject of possible Strela replicas.

I did, in fact, post this statement BEFORE I e-mailed you.

I am new to the watch world and fell in love with your Strela without knowing anything about them. This thread - being the first thread on Poljots that I have read - understandably made me a little nervous, hence my e-mail.

I'm not worried in the slightest now though, as I know I'm buying from a respected forum member.

If, indeed, your post wasn't aimed at me, then sorry - ignore me!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do I sniff a controversy brewing here?

There are plenty of fakes of most items on the general market, I'm not burdened by that and I suspect most of our members are wise enough to ask for help if they see a suspect watch they want to buy.

Let's not turn this into an issue, let the buyer beware and leave it at that.

RLT is about the good side of watch collecting, not conspiracy theories supported by dubious information. Neither does the community admire those that try to get members to sell their watches for less than they wish to sell them for.

Get a grip people.


----------

